# Absturz nach automatischem X-Start



## Joerg66 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wir haben hier eine Meßmaschine auf der mandriva installiert ist.
Leider ist der automatische Start von X aktiviert. Der Rechner schafft es noch den Bildschirm blau einzufärben und in der Mitte den Mauszeiger darzustellen, dann stürzt er komplett ab, alles bleibt stehen NumLock wird nicht mehr abgefragt.
Es gibt kein Disketten/CDRom- Laufwerk, kann also auch kein Life-System booten.
Kann ich per Tastendruck o.ä. den X-Start unterbinden ? Damit ich überhaupt mal was daran machen kann ?
Gruß Joerg


----------



## Joerg66 (23. Oktober 2009)

Also,
dieses Problem konnte ich mitlerweile lösen, . . . einfach den Interaktiven Modus nehmen und schon kann man Text&Netzwerk auswählen.
Aber WARUM X abschmiert, das finde ich nicht heraus, in den Log-Files steht nichts drin, schätze er schaft den Eintrag nicht mehr.


----------

